# I thought you were in high school!



## miss sha (May 24, 2009)

I'm 21 years old, about to be a senior in college, and people are always surprised when I tell them how old I am. I'm 5'8" and a 36DD but people still assume that I'm as young as 16. I guess I just have a really round, young-looking face. This'll be great when I'm 40, but right now the last thing I need is to get hit on by some old creeper looking for a cut of high school meat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I find that wearing pink blushes just makes me look even younger, especially since the apples of my cheeks are MASSIVE. My eyes disappear when I smile. :/

Anybody else suffer from babyface syndrome and have any tips on what you do about it?


----------



## miss_primer (May 24, 2009)

Count me in.  I suffer from babyface syndrome.  When I was 18 and a senior in high school people use to think i was 13.  When I was in college people thought I was still in high school and thought i was sneaking on to campus...lol. Now at 24 I get carded at Walmart when buying DVDs.  ( I was just buying the Dave Chapelle Show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## miss sha (May 24, 2009)

Well, granted, some employees do card EVERYONE, even if you're obviously over 21.

I won't actually be 21 until next month, but I can't wait to get carded everytime I order a drink at a bar. My birthday is going to be fuuuuuun. :/


----------



## gunsxgoxbangxx (May 24, 2009)

Don't you wanna look younger though?
I'm 18 and when I go out to eat they're like "2 kids menus then?"
but I kind of like it :}


----------



## hawaii02 (May 24, 2009)

Most people tell me I look somewhere between the ages of 22-26. Tell me that again in ten years when I turn 40.


----------



## ninaxmac (May 24, 2009)

I so understand and being an early childhood major doesn't make it any better. Sometimes I am mistaken for students =/ I'm not short either just average at 5"4 and some of the actual student's have way more boobage than me!


----------



## gildedangel (May 24, 2009)

When I was a senior in high school a friend of my father's at a party asked me if I was starting school in 7th grade at the junior high the next semester :/ I try wearing more grown-up styles, but that only makes me look younger for some reason.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 24, 2009)

Naturally, I have a babyface, but the way I wear my makeup makes me look much older, so if you really want to look older, you should consider trying makeup techniques that "mature" your features: Smoky eyes, contouring the face, arched brows, matte lips etc.

It's funny how people who are told they look young think they will continue to look younger when they're older. Once gravity does it's job and the grey hairs come in, you're gonna look old no matter what. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (May 24, 2009)

^^ Thats not necessarily true....My Mom has always had a baby face and she is 60+ and people still thinks she is like my sister ...she still looks very young and always as....Everyone does not look old just because they are aged


----------



## Little Addict (May 24, 2009)

i have a babyface as well ...
i just kinda deal with it. i love pink blushes and yes, it does makes me look somewhat younger, but it doesn't bother me that much to care


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 24, 2009)

I'm 18 and everyone tells me I look 14. 

I was at work in the break room one day and a man walked in and said "Do you _work_ here? Or are you someone's daughter? You look like you're 14!"

And one day I was in CVS and the guy that was checking me out said, "Wow! You look like you're 14!" I obviously wasn't though because I was using a credit card and holding my car keys.

When I was a senior in high school my guidance counselor asked me "You're a Junior right?" and I said "No, I'm a senior." She said "Really! You really look like a freshman I was just trying to be nice!"

My mom also got carded when buying beer well into her 40's so I'll probably be the same.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

man! i wish i had a babyface!  sometimes i get asked for id when buying alcohol but i think that more to do with the fact even though you have to be over 18 to drink they still id you if you look under 21 over here in the uk!

i'm 24 and i think i just look my ages. mid twenties. no wrinkles as of yet and still get zits! boo!


----------



## anita22 (May 24, 2009)

I'm 28 and people always seem to think I'm in my early 20's (like, fresh out of university). I think it's partly because I'm quite petite, and also the fact that I'm part Asian seems to throw people off. Personally it doesn't really bother me... I can use it to my advantage!


----------



## dulcekitty (May 24, 2009)

Me!! I got carded at an 18+ club! Even with ID he still looked at my face real close like I was carrying a fake. I'm turning 23 in a month


----------



## Chikky (May 24, 2009)

I'm 29. 

I got carded buying 'Almost Famous' a few months ago. And getting into a movie last year. So you can imagine when I want to buy anything alcoholic... 

I totally understand, though. After people find out, they always laugh and are like: 'Oh, you'll love this when you're older...!'

Meh, I don't think I look that young, but I constantly surprise people, even people I work with. They all think I'm 22-24.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 24, 2009)

my mom tells me i look older than my bf. he's the one with the babyface. it's cute but it kinda bothers me that i look older than him? maybe it's just me. when i do my makeup a certain way (dark eyes or red lips), i look even older. he has a really cute face and people think he's like 18 (he's actually going to be 23 soon)


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

I saw your fotd....I have to admit you do have the cutest baby face...Sorry!! but just say'n ...Looking young is not always a bad thing....


----------



## miss_primer (May 25, 2009)

My babyface has really caused some hurt feelings. Sometimes when I go out with my friends people  tend to think that one of them is my mother...lol.  Like time I was carded at Wal-Mart.  The cashier looked at my friend and then looked at me and said "your mom could buy it though." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I am the oldest one out of my friends.

Or me and another friend went to the clubbing.  We stopped at a gas station and the cashier asked why she went clubbing with her daughter.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

It's better than people thinking you're way older than you actually are! It must feel bad when yor are 17 yr old and people thing you're 25 or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People usually tell me I look exactly my age, I wish I looked younger lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We always want what we can't have I guess!


----------



## Briar (May 25, 2009)

When I was 13 people thought I was 18, when I was 18 they thought I was 18, and when I was 28 they still thought I was 18 LOL!!  I kind of got stuck at a certain look and didn't change for many years (face wise, my hair and clothes changed of course). Age is starting to catch up but I still don't look 38, more like 30 (so I've been told anyway).  Of course, I never got carded, even when i was underage so I guess I've always had a more mature face.


----------



## Tahti (May 25, 2009)

I've looked pretty similar ever since I was 13, my passport photo looks just like a less pointy & make up'ed version of me now lol. All that's changed is my hair, I find it kind of boring and annoying!
I haven't been carded since I was 14, and I recently turned 18 and still haven't been carded -_-;; I want people to ask so I can actually say YES look I have ID xD
It also gets infuriating whenever I tell people how old I am, I always get the same reaction (even worse before I turned 18 ;O) 'REALLLYYY???!!! Noooo waaaaaaayyy!!! No way! I thought you were like 22 or something, that's insane!' *eye roll*


----------



## miss sha (May 25, 2009)

LOL! Thanks TISH. You see why I mentioned my age though!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

heck yeah...when i was looking at your Fotd I was like ahhh what a pretty lil girl..then I read it and was like hell this is a woman...lol


----------



## Lapis (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Most people tell me I look somewhere between the ages of 22-26. Tell me that again in ten years when I turn 40. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup I think I look my age 30, but I'm told frequently I look younger which I don't mind, I know if I cut my hair I'd definitely look younger but cutting 20 inches off is not going to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dh now looked 20-22 for YEARS, he started going bald at 25-26, shaved his head and people still thought he was 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now his beard has some grey and people think he's 28-30 or so, he'll be 35 this year.
But we love the reaction when we tell people we have a 12 almost 13 year old, lol
It helps my dad is 73 and looks 50, my mom is 60 and looks 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully these genes will serve me well


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 26, 2009)

Most of the places where I go that would potentially card me... don't.  That's just because they know me.  Other than that, if I'm not wearing my glasses and I'm dead quiet, people think I'm younger than I really am.  If I wear my glasses (which make my eyes look smaller) and/or I talk (I've been told that I have a deep voice) people will usually guess that I'm older than I am.


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

Lol @ so many of these posts!!! 

And I guess I look young too....to other people anyway.  It seems like everyday one of the patients tells me they thought I was in middle school or just starting high school.... ummm, I'm 25

You should see the look on their faces when I tell them I'm starting med school in July AND then follow it with my real age.  Haha, before that you can tell they really think I'm starting med school at like 14.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 26, 2009)

I'm 25 and still get asked for ID, so not fair!


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

I'm 38, but people generally mistake me for 27-28, mostly cause of my round face and the fact that I've never tanned. My mom has the same type of skin as me. She 68 but has very few wrinkles, only some skin sagging around the eyes and mouth.


----------



## kimberlane (May 28, 2009)

I feel for you guys. I don't even think I look young. But me and my boyfriend both got carded last year for seeing "Four Chistmases" for my 21st.  Prolly spelled wrong, but oh well. They said you had to be at least 17 to see a movie after 9. It kinda makes me mad. Not when I get carded for like alcohol or even ciggerettes. But things like lighters, or going to the movies just really irratates me for some reason. And it's like they don't even card the people that are obviously younger. It's not that hard to tell just listen to what they are saying. "Gosh I hate my mom" or the "Likes" being everyother word. I know people older than 16 do that but come on man. Also, for me, when I dress up (makeup) (hair down) everyone wants to card me. When I wear no makeup and have my hair up, no one cards me. I don't have wrinkles or even really blemishes for that matter unless the seasons are changing like now. ERrr damn pimples. So what is up with that?


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Yup I think I look my age 30, but I'm told frequently I look younger which I don't mind, I know if I cut my hair I'd definitely look younger but cutting 20 inches off is not going to happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dh now looked 20-22 for YEARS, he started going bald at 25-26, shaved his head and people still thought he was 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now his beard has some grey and people think he's 28-30 or so, he'll be 35 this year.
But we love the reaction when we tell people we have a 12 almost 13 year old, lol
It helps my dad is 73 and looks 50, my mom is 60 and looks 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully these genes will serve me well_

 
See, I have teenage stepkids..I always got told by their teachers in middle school "You look too young to have them." Well, thanks, that's because I was


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 29, 2009)

I love these! Ahh, when I was on a job search when I first moved back. I went into The Body Shop to get an application and the woman asked me if I realized that I had to be 18 years old to apply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was 23 at the time! Probably, because I was wearing purple eye shadow. lol


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 29, 2009)

in my family when you're around 12-16 you look older than you are, but then as you get older, you look younger than you are. 

when i was 13, people always thought i was like 17, but now im 16 and most people guess im my age. 

lol and my dad is 36 and he gets carded everytime her goes to the casino or a bar.  And where  i live you have to be 18 (i think to gamble) and 19 to drink.


----------



## Boasorte (May 29, 2009)

When I was 13, ppl thought I was 16,17, when I was 17 ppl thought  I was 19, and now I'm actually 19, people think I am 20-22
One person thought I was 25!!!!!
I know I don't look 19 because of my glasses n the way I dress, but damn, 25?


----------



## User35 (May 29, 2009)

People think Im about 5 years older...I get it all the time !!! I think its the uniform lol...when Im in normal clothes being my normal goofball self people think I look my age...and act 12.


----------



## mern (Jun 24, 2009)

I would LOVE that.. I recently got glasses and wear them on a daily basis... I work at a restaurant and these men i was serving got into conversation about the 80's because of the movies and thought that i was 35 yrs old..... i had to show them my drivers licence to PROVE that I am only 22. Then the one guy goes far enough to say that my glasses make me look elderly... ahahha FML.. I like wearing glasses though. I feel as if people treat me differently, with more respect actually. Due to my job I meet a lot of people.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2009)

i used to hate being thought of as young when i was around 19 or 20 but i love it now. 
i'm 28 in three months and ppl still think i'm 18-19. that's a huge gap but i don't mind it one bit.
i wouldn't sweat it. i don't feel i have a babyface but do think i look younger. not like 19 but i can kind of see it.
and the boob size???? girl, that can't even be used as a give away anymore. i'm 5'2, narrow hips, and a 34D....... i've seen 15 year olds with curves out this world, boobs bigger than mine and about 6 inches taller than me. sometimes they have me feeling like "DAMN!!!" lol!!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_I would LOVE that.. I recently got glasses and wear them on a daily basis... I work at a restaurant and these men i was serving got into conversation about the 80's because of the movies and thought that i was 35 yrs old..... i had to show them my drivers licence to PROVE that I am only 22. Then the one guy goes far enough to say that my glasses make me look elderly... ahahha FML.. I like wearing glasses though. I feel as if people treat me differently, with more respect actually. Due to my job I meet a lot of people._

 

I love my glasses too! Although more older guys hit on me, bcuz they think I'm in my 20s


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 25, 2009)

this thread is making me jealous.  i've always wanted a "baby face" but i have very prominent features so no one ever thinks i'm in high school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but whenever i go to a club they look at my ID extraaa hard...what the..? lol


----------

